# Does she lool pregnant???!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is my alpine doeling that WAS NOT supposed to be bred yet, however my sneaky little ND buck manage to dig his way under the fence and I caught him mounting her, as I was running out there to separate them... IF he managed to breed her, and IF she was in heat and caught, she would be due on December 20th. So I'm just curious what people think... I'm beginning to think she is bred


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Feel her and see if you feel anything moving or anything extra in there.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I MIGHT have seen some movement on her right side, it's kind of hard to tell(she summered pretty well lol)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's see a rear end shot sort of up close in good light?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Let's see a rear end shot sort of up close in good light?


I will TRY and get one... She doesn't seem to care for the rear end shots! :S


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you blame her? :lol: FWIW, I'm thinking she's bred.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Can you blame her? :lol: FWIW, I'm thinking she's bred.


Hahaha not at all!! I feel bad creeping around trying to get pictures of their hineys lol. I think she is too  I just hope she delivers ok! Fortunately she is alpine and the buck that is responsible is a registered ND. And he is tiny, so if she is carrying a single I'm hoping it will be more ND sized instead of alpine sized... Fingers crossed!

Here's the culprit!


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

Aww he's so cute! Hope she does ok if she's pregnant. Good luck! The baby(s) are going to be adorable!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will update if she starts to bag up in the next few weeks!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

These were the best pics I could get... She REALLY didn't want to Stand still.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like she is pregnant, or in heat. Has she been in heat at all since the buck got in?


----------



## farmgirl1211 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think she is pregnant or in heat...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Have not noticed any signs of heat since the day the sneaky buck got in there... And she was loud and flagging. Plus it has been a well over week that her "area" has been noticeably different than the other maiden goats I have.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I got a really good look at her back side this afternoon, I'm pretty sure she is pregnant. I also think I might have seen some movement on her right side.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She sounds pregnant!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

A couple more pics I got today that weren't blurry!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I say pregnant..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree, pregnant.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Oreo's udder and teats are starting swell a little. I felt today and she is at about a handful, so I'm pretty certain she is pregnant  I got her "maternity pen" set up today outside our insulated shed that I can heat for her. I will move her in a couple weeks. I just REALLY hope she does ok being so young...


----------

